# beef jerky



## homeruk (Apr 11, 2017)

Had a couple of goes last few days at making beef jerky just using the fan oven to dry it which worked well and am now looking to try doing a mince version, less chewing!

been looking at the jerky guns you can get which just seem to be a mortar type gun with a cleanable tube at surprise surprise a hugely inflated price.

So i was thinking..has anyone tried using a sausage stuffer?

using the mincer on the kenwood to mince the beef, then using the kenwwod sausage stuffer to mix the spices into the mince as you would normally but then not using any casings and flattening down the sausage shape with a silicone rolling pin

seems to me it would work but until you try it its difficult to know, anyone done it?


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 11, 2017)

Many of us have made caseless snack sticks like this, so I see no reason that your idea wouldn't work.


----------

